# Von Karajan - Bach Mass in B Minor. Vienna 1952 LP



## driver999

Hello everyone. I have a 3 LP boxset of Karajan conducting The Chorus of the Society of the Friends of 
Music Vienna with Elizabeth Schwarzkopf,Marga Hoffgen,Nicolai Gedda and Heinz Rehfuss. It is a recording of Bach, Mass in B Minor, 1952, in Mono. The sleeve notes are from 1968. Label is EMI, His Masters Voice. RLS 746. Mint discs and Very Good+ box. 

Can anyone tell me anything about this recording or even the specific record. I can't find it in the Von Karajan discography on Discogs. Do you own a copy? Do you have any idea of value? Do you own other Von Karajan boxsets from the period? How do you rate his Bach. Any information you have, really.

Thank you.


----------



## Marisol

It was reissued on CD:
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical...6EA016E7CB497930D19F788C4AEA9C?album_id=10613

The monetary value? 
In my opinion, at most a few dollars.


----------



## David Phillips

Marisol is correct as to this item's value. The recording was produced by Walter Legg, received excellent reviews when first published and is generally to be preferred to Karajan's DG stereo version. A point of interest with this set, if I remember correctly, is that the solos were recorded in London and the choruses were taped in Vienna.


----------



## JAS

I don't know about this particular item, but I am often asked similar questions about books. (This phenomenon seems to have gone up as people are seeking a financial boost as they have entered the ranks of the unlucky in our currently very troubled economy. Ebay has also, in some cases, created a false sense that everyone can turn their garage or attic into a goldmine.) One common error is that people frequently think that if they have problems finding information about an item, it must be rare. Usually, the opposite is true. Bibliographers, dealers, collectors generally spend little time documenting common items. (That is not an absolute correlation, of course, but often the case.) A second problem is that even an extremely rare item is not valuable unless someone wants it, is willing to pay for it, and has the money.


----------



## Star

driver999 said:


> Hello everyone. I have a 3 LP boxset of Karajan conducting The Chorus of the Society of the Friends of
> Music Vienna with Elizabeth Schwarzkopf,Marga Hoffgen,Nicolai Gedda and Heinz Rehfuss. It is a recording of Bach, Mass in B Minor, 1952, in Mono. The sleeve notes are from 1968. Label is EMI, His Masters Voice. RLS 746. Mint discs and Very Good+ box.
> 
> Can anyone tell me anything about this recording or even the specific record. I can't find it in the Von Karajan discography on Discogs. Do you own a copy? Do you have any idea of value? Do you own other Von Karajan boxsets from the period? How do you rate his Bach. Any information you have, really.
> 
> Thank you.


It depends if anyone wants to buy them. There is demand certainly for early stereo LPs by collectors. Whether this applies to early mono I don't know.


----------



## Pugg

Star said:


> It depends if anyone wants to buy them. There is demand certainly for early stereo LPs by collectors. Whether this applies to early mono I don't know.


Either it's sold or landed in the bin, O.P dates from 2013 and never been seen again.


----------



## DavidA

Just got the Naxos transfer of this. It is a superb performance (HIP fanatics keep away though) with great soloists and a profoundly devotional atmosphere. Interestingly Karajan tries to keep as much distance between the choir and soloists - they were actually recorded in different venues with different orchestras. But then the Mass is a patchwork.His tempi are surprisingly brisk for the date (1950). Good recording for the date and great transfer. Altogether worth while.


----------



## Granate

A box full of jewels. Also, remastered and in fantastic cardboard sleeves. Made to last.


----------



## howlingfantods

I love great devotional choral music like <peers at label> Vier letzte Lieder and Fidelio...


----------



## Granate

howlingfantods said:


> I love great devotional choral music like <peers at label> Vier letzte Lieder and Fidelio...


I remember that the 2008 EMI release had both the mono and stereo choral music recordings in the Opera box instead of Orchestral. Warner decided to join the choral recordings to the 2014 Orchestral boxes and leave the Operas alone.


----------



## Pugg

Granate said:


> I remember that the 2008 EMI release had both the mono and stereo choral music recordings in the Opera box instead of Orchestral. Warner decided to join the choral recordings to the 2014 Orchestral boxes and leave the Operas alone.


They are still trying remastering the leftovers from that part.


----------



## Granate

Pugg said:


> They are still trying remastering the leftovers from that part.


Also, they'll charge a ton of money for those new remastered releases. I think I'll buy only the Wagner stereo box.

Well. I suppose. Opera recordings are usually more expensive than orchestral.


----------



## Pugg

Granate said:


> Also, they'll charge a ton of money for those new remastered releases. I think I'll buy only the Wagner stereo box.
> 
> Well. I suppose. Opera recordings are usually more expensive than orchestral.


They still puzzling what to do with the Aida and Don Carlo recording.


----------

